# ports post install messages



## Maddog (Sep 26, 2020)

Are the port command line messages from make stored anywhere?  On a vps the server times out and logs me off which wipes the post install messages and configure messages and then I don't know where to find them.  If not is there a an option to add to make it log the messages somewhere?


----------



## a6h (Sep 26, 2020)

`pkg info --pkg-message portname` at pkg-info(8)


----------



## Maddog (Sep 26, 2020)

vigole said:


> `pkg info --pkg-message portname` at pkg-info(8)



That did it, thank you


----------



## phalange (Sep 26, 2020)

Maddog said:


> Are the port command line messages from make stored anywhere?  On a vps the server times out and logs me off which wipes the post install messages and configure messages and then I don't know where to find them.  If not is there a an option to add to make it log the messages somewhere?



I also start a tmux session partly for this reason. That basically preserves the immediate output of the install even if I drop the connection. It also allows very easy copy-paste of additional instructions.


----------



## Zvoni (Sep 28, 2020)

Agree with tmux.
Saved my ass a couple of times due to bad connection...


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 28, 2020)

Maddog said:


> Are the port command line messages from make stored anywhere?  [...]


You can add to the _ALIAS_ section of /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf `message: "query '[%C/%n] %M'",`, read through all `pkg message|less` and apply the requested settings.


Maddog said:


> If not is there a an option to add to make it log the messages somewhere?


AFAIC no, not as an option to pkg(8).  But you can use sudo(8)'s sudoreplay(8) or just the traditional script(1).  Also note sudo_logsrvd(8).


----------

